# How to Register and join the forum



## Jim (Feb 11, 2019)

Here is a simple tutorial on how to register for the forum. If for any reason you have issues joining, please email me at [email protected] and I will take care of all the issues.

Step 1, Click on the register button on the top left of the forum.


Step 2, Agree to the Terms.


Step 3, Fill out your information.


4, Wait for your confirmation email to come. Activation takes a little time, sometimes up to a day. The reason for this is because I personally activate each account that joins so I can keep the spammers away as best I can. If after 24 hours you have not received the activation email, please email me at [email protected] so I can take a look.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi,
If you do not live in the USA or Canada, you will have to send me an email AFTER creating your account to [email protected] so I can verify you are not a spammer or a bot or anything like that. 

Please do not take offense to that. This is to ensure we keep spam and baloney off this forum. I have been doing this for close to 13 years and have only been burnt a few times as far as I can remember.

Jim


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2021)

If you did not receive your activation email, please check your spam/junk folder. 

As an FYI, I sweep the Inactive users once a day (early morning) and activate you anyway. You can also reach out to me at anytime at [email protected]

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2021)

All pending members have been activated! Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2022)

All Pending members have been activated. If you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2022)

All Pending members have been activated. If you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2022)

All Pending members have been activated. If you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2022)

All Pending members have been activated. If you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

I think all our email issues have been resolved finally and thank God! :LOL2: 

Again, if something does not feel right send me a private message or an email at [email protected]

Have an awesome day,
Jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2022)

All Pending members have been activated. If you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]


----------

